# Do I need a license to sell honey?



## ram (Jul 4, 2009)

I was wondering if I needed a license to sell excess honey as a hobbyst?


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

My town's attorney (I asked him the same question at church a few months ago) said "no", as long as I don't advertise myself as a business. Laws differ from state to state, though, and I hear that the Feds are looking at some type of regulation (a polite word for unnecessary interference with the contents of my wallet) ......


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

If you can't find anything specific, Google search. See if your state's Agri Extension Agency has an Extension apiculturist. Surely they do; even poor little Arkansas does and he had the answers when I asked about sales and labels. (Here a hobbyist can sell up to 500# and be exempt from Health Dept. rules)

If you sell any honey, look into getting a hobby farmer or similar insurance rider to give you some lawsuit protection. (about $40/yr)


----------



## ram (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, I will check to find out how to get in touch with him.
I have a general umbrella policy that I was counting on covering any liabilitys.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

In Michigan you don’t need a food license if you sell honey from your home. The only requirement is you have to label the bottles with a name and contact information like a phone number or location and the weigh. And you cannot buy someone else’s honey and put your label on the bottle.


----------

